# Update on my Badger Project



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Continuing on the Badger Project - I'm keeping track of the goings on of these lovely woodland dwellers near my home in Pembrokeshire. I've now believe there to be three young cubs in this family and they were all out last night larking about.

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









Lovely to see them on a sunny evening after all this rain and will be documenting their progress over the coming months.

All shot with Canon EOS 5D Mark III with 300mm f/2.8L IS USM - ISO 6400, f/2.8, around 1/60 shutter

cheers!

drew


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I personally love badgers and those photos are just fantastic- thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Great shots as usual drew!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work at high iso, low shutter speed. Was it nearly total darkness?

Maybe use a flash next time...


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Lovely pic must of been hard to capture


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks chaps, weather looks good today so might back there again tonight



Brazo said:


> Great work at high iso, low shutter speed. Was it nearly total darkness?
> 
> Maybe use a flash next time...


nah i choose not to use flash with wild animals, can't be good for their eyes - pretty dark in the woods with the tree cover at the moment and taking pics around half hour before sunset so light levels are quite low 

cheers

drew


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Drew I was only jesting mate:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Drew, lovely creatures these are 

Baz


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks



Brazo said:


> Drew I was only jesting mate:thumb:


Lol, cool - some people do though, especially with nocturnal animals


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I suspect if you used a flash you'd only get one shot anyway!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

yeh, they'd leg it being blinded and probably run into a tree :lol:


----------

